# So aufregend war der Einzug ins Dschungelcamp!



## Stefan102 (14 Jan. 2012)

​
Der Dschungelcamp-Wahnsinn hat begonnen! Gestern wurden wir Zeuge, wie die Bewohner den Kampf in der grünen Hölle aufgenommen haben und wie sich zwei der Teilnehmer gleich am ersten Tag einer Dschungelprüfung unterziehen mussten. Abwechslungsreicher hätte der Einzug nicht sein können, denn neben lustigen Sprüchen, ekligen Aktionen und einer freizügigen Dusch-Eskapade haben wir einfach alles zu sehen bekommen.

Nach dem unsanften Wecken und Filzen durch den Dschungel-Drill-Instructor durften die Bewohner mit dem Helikopter endlich den Weg ins Camp antreten. Anschließend wartete ein sechs Kilometer langer Fußmarsch auf die Promis. Dort wurde zu allererst Vincent Raven (45) die Ehre zuteil, den Teamchef zu geben - zu seiner ersten Amtsaufgabe gehörte es, Micaela Schäfer (28) in die erste Dschungelprüfung zu schicken: Die Urwaldklinik wartete darauf, das barbusige Erotikmodel auf Herz und Nieren durchzuchecken und damit sie die unangenehme Prozedur nicht allein durchstehen musste, entschied sie sich für Rocco Stark (25) als ihren muskulösen Begleiter. „Alle denken, dass ich als Model zimperlich bin und nichts auf die Reihe bekomme. Ich werde allerdings jetzt beweisen, dass es klappt!", waren ihre tapferen Worte und tatsächlich meisterten beide alle Stationen bravourös und holten so ganze elf Sterne!

Zur Belohnung gab es lobende Worte von den Mitbewohnern und ein wohlverdientes Bad im Dschungel-Pool. Dabei kamen sich Rocco und Micaela schon ziemlich nahe, sodass man beinahe spekulieren könnte, dass die zwei sich im Camp ziemlich gut verstehen könnten... Jedenfalls kann man schon jetzt sagen, dass Model Micaela definitiv keine Angst vor den Dschungelprüfungen hat und wir können gespannt sein, ob sie daher in den kommenden Tagen in der Gunst der Zuschauer steigen wird! Morgen jedenfalls muss erst einmal Kim Debkowski (19) in die Dschungelprüfung.


----------



## beachkini (14 Jan. 2012)

Wie schreibt bild so schön: "400 000 Mehlwürmer, 250 Kakerlaken, 20 Liter Schleim, Emu-Blut & Heuschrecke Dschungel-Micaela schluckt alles!
... na ja, fast" 

hätte ich ihr nicht zugetraut und war schon überrascht. der andere typ hatte sogar fast spaß daran


----------



## syd67 (14 Jan. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Wie schreibt bild so schön: "400 000 Mehlwürmer, 250 Kakerlaken, 20 Liter Schleim, Emu-Blut & Heuschrecke Dschungel-Micaela schluckt alles!
> ... na ja, fast"
> 
> hätte ich ihr nicht zugetraut und war schon überrascht. der andere typ hatte sogar fast spaß daran



mehlwuermer und cockroaches keimfrei aus dem labor
aber sie zeigt sie waere ueberlebensfaehig bei uns
warten wir auf die wichity crabs die dicken maaden die die abus aus den rinden kratzen


----------



## spunk88888 (14 Jan. 2012)

Hehe, lustig wars ja


----------



## syd67 (14 Jan. 2012)

my apologise to micaela!
hab in nen anderen beitrag ein foto gesehen wo sie eine isst!!!
richtig gemacht micaela,erst den kopf abbeissen dann den rest essen
uebrigens schmecken die wirklich etwas nach huhn
ALSO MICAELA DU BIST OZ TAUGLICH!!!
DARFST BEI MIR EINZIEHEN,DEN GANZEN TAG NACKT RUMLAUFEN,
NUR DIE KLAPPE HALTEN


----------



## krawutz (15 Jan. 2012)

Und dann Kim Dingens ! Hoffentlich kommen nicht noch mehr solche ... (für den Gebrauch dieses Ausdrucks wäre ich vlt. gesperrt worden).


----------

